

Image opacity manipulation and dynamic watermark generation - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/image_opacity_manipulation_and_dynamic_watermark_generation

======
nadavs
This blog post shows how you can use cloud-based image transformations to
easily manipulate the opacity of images and how to use this technique to add
watermarks to images. Sample code in Ruby, PHP, Python and Node.js is
included.

